#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου σε κατάστημα

## mbetziou

Οποιαδήποτε και αν είναι η παράβαση σε κτάστημα απαιτείται έλεγχος των ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων σε όλο το κατάστημα;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν βλέπω κάποιον διαχωρισμό αναλόγως της παράβασης.
Μόνο *τεχνική έκθεση* αρμόδιου μηχανικού για τα ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά απαιτείται.

----------

mbetziou

----------


## ΑΜΑΛΙΑ

καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι. ξέρει κανείς να με ενημερώσει σχετικά με τις βεβαιώσεις των η/μ σε κατάστημα που υπόκειται στο νόμο για τα αυθαίρετα; και πόσο κοστίζει αυτή η βεβαίωση;

----------


## Xάρης

Να σε ενημερώσει σχετικά με τι ακριβώς;
Η αμοιβή είναι ελεύθερα διαπραγματεύσιμη, δεν υπάρχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές σύμφωνα με τον Ν.3919/11.

----------

